# ati tool not working at all



## mito (Apr 15, 2006)

I've tried the latest stable version (0.24) and the newest beta.

Version 0.24 doesn't recognize my x1800xt and the newest beta simply shows artifacts in 3dview.

I can't overclock with neither of them.    Whenever I enter any 3d application, the system crashes.

Is there something of which I am unaware?

Thx....


----------



## mito (Apr 15, 2006)

This is my config:


----------



## mito (Apr 15, 2006)

note:   I'm not using CCC, I uninstalled it............


----------



## N312D (Apr 15, 2006)

.24 isn't compatible with the x1000 series and up.

only the beta .25 v14 is.  and even that can be buggy at times too.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Apr 15, 2006)

Get rid of catlist 6.4 then get atitool 0.25 beta 14.I had the same problems when i upgraded to the 6.4.Or if you dont want to get rid of em dont use ati tool and your computer shouldnt crash.And unistall the encoder..


----------



## mito (Apr 15, 2006)

Thx....

What's the encoder?


----------



## mito (Apr 15, 2006)

I've seen this happen with cat 6.1 and atitool beta....


----------

